# 2016 Audi TT 45 TFSI Test Drive and Review - Mini R8?



## Seniorleb (Sep 10, 2015)

2016 Audi TT 45 TFSI Test Drive and Review - Mini R8?

The New Audi TT with its 3rd generation is a great sports coupe car. The exterior and interior is gorgeous and with 250 BHP even the Mid size engine the car performs very well, I can't wait to see what the RS version will be like.

https://youtu.be/DChPs_R0UpI


----------

